# Help Translate Gentoo Page

## vap0rtranz

Can you help translate this page?

http://www.gentoo.it/tips/ATI-Driver.html

I translated some of it to English: http://www.appstate.edu/~jp59031/english-www-gentoo-it_tips_ATI-Driver.html

Thanks!

vap0rtranz

P.S.  I am trying to fix Problem 3 listed in the document.  See https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=183351&highlight=total+agp+memory

----------

## furkan

check 

world.altavista.com

there you can translate it  :Smile: 

----------

## vap0rtranz

Thanks furkan! :Very Happy:  google stopped halfway through the page, but altavista finished.

Posting translation to http://www.appstate.edu/~jp59031/linux.html ...

vap0rtranz

----------

## Cazzantonio

If you want i have a .sxw translation

I can email it to you if you need it

----------

## furkan

it is good doc  :Smile:  i have an ati radeon 9600 and an nvidia geforece 440 MX-SE  :Smile: 

----------

## -YoShi-

thank you guys!   :Embarassed: 

Note: there's an error in this guide. (in next time I'll send to gentoo.it a new/recorrect/update version of it)

To use correctly ati-driver you must decomment this line

```

[ ] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) 

```

And leave it black

----------

